# Carpet scrubbing



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

picked up a stiff scrub brush for my porter cable d/a polisher... 
http://shurhold.com/dap-scrub-brush/
Used this to scrub the carpet in my Lund. Soaked the carpet water, mixed oxyclean, tide, simple green, and borax in a bucket of water. Spread the diluted soap mix out and fired up the power scrubber. Worked like a champ. Rinse it and shop vac as much water up as possible. Let it bake in the sun, went back and used the scrubber to fluff the carpet as it dried. Best results that I've ever gotten!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

After doing that next time I would shy away from using more chemicals on the carpet. Too many chemicals on carpet will actually hold in dirt and grime. Would only do that every third cleaning. The next couple times just water with a touch of white vinegar will do the trick.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Flathead is absolutely right, except for the vinegar. Vinegar is an acid and will set stains.
I've been cleaning carpet for a living for 42 years now. Warm water is a universal solvent will remove almost all dirt. Use a spotting chemical on spots, them flush with warm water, extract with a shop vac.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Joeberton , Whats best for removing grease stain from marine carpet?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not Joeberton but I do know that a 50/50 mix of warm water and denatured alcohol will remove oil based grease stains from carpet. Just don't rub then when cleaning. Blot them flipping your rag as it gets dirty.
Always test cleaners in a hidden place first.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Test in an area that won't be seen.... Brake parts cleaner is amazing if it doesn't fade the carpet


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> Test in an area that won't be seen.... Brake parts cleaner is amazing if it doesn't fade the carpet


Yes it is...as long as the carpet doesn't have a lot of polyester or 'plastic' like materials in it often found in cheaper indoor/outdoor carpet. Brake Clean can melt such materials and can also soften the glues that holds the carpeting/matting together.
So yes, test in a hidden spot and use sparingly.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

basser53 said:


> Joeberton , Whats best for removing grease stain from marine carpet?


Blue Dawn dish soap. IMO


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips.Will start with the blu dawn and go from there!


----------



## fishywilton (Jul 9, 2016)

Blue dawn does everything.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Most break cleaners have perchloroethylene in them, dry cleaners call it perc (solvent). It's amazing at breaking down petroleum based greases. Most carpet today is made of synthetics (plastics), and most can be successfully spotted with perc. As J-Rod said, test in an inconspicuous area.

Big problem here is not the carpet fibers, but the backing. I've never seen a carpet fiber react badly to solvents, but I have seen the backing destroyed if enough solvent penetrated the backing. 

Always limit chemical exposure to the yarns, nothing in the backing.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Dawn has some anti bacterial quality as well. I did some volunteer work at some oil spill sites, amazing stuff! Also learned that the sun has a bleaching effect.But usually it can be difficult to gauge.


----------



## roxierunner (Nov 25, 2016)

I use equal parts of warm water and vinegar and spray on to the carpet, scrub it and allow to air dry.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You can use Murphy's Oil soap on your carpet safely. It puts oil back into the rug and makes it more stain resistant for future cleanings. I use a Small spot-bot scrubber vac for my carpet cleaning needs both in the boat and cars and it works perfect.


----------

